# Clonazepam madness



## Oryiah (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok so I just took my first dose of clonazepam in years. I took 2- 1mg tablets and I feel quite happy. Drunk happy. Is this normal? The DR/DP is still here but i feel "happy" and laugh at it.

Has anyone else had this side effect from their first dose of Clonazepam?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

I f uckin wish I was drunk right now. Give me some of that shit.

I hvae been so stressed out lately. constant, unending, mental anguish. Unrelenting issues, tearing at me. apart, until there is nothing left. and tearing some more.

I don't know how long i can go like this. for the life of me i can't stop my insecurities from tearing myself apart every single day. This is horrible. anxiety never thought it could be this bad. this is awful. absolutely a nightmare.

eric


----------



## Oryiah (Jan 17, 2006)

What are the main causes for yor stress?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Thats a normal reaction if you take too much clonazepam. Youl feel all benzod out which can be fun.

When your starting out on clonazepam 0.5mg's is enough to take at one time at first. 2mg's is too much to take at first for medical purposes.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> Thats a normal reaction if you take too much clonazepam. Youl feel all benzod out which can be fun.
> 
> When your starting out on clonazepam 0.5mg's is enough to take at one time at first. 2mg's is too much to take at first for medical purposes.


I agree with you.

After I took for some time clonazepam 0.5- 3 times a day, I felt this way. So then I started taking it only at nights and it passed.

Oh, Comfortably Numb, You have 999 posts and I have 99.


----------



## Oryiah (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks, I do have to say though, the DR although still present is not bothering me nearly as much on clonezepam. And its only been 2 days! Its such a relief to know that there truly is something that can help you to relax and not worry and obsess about "do i feel real"


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Oryiah said:


> Thanks, I do have to say though, the DR although still present is not bothering me nearly as much on clonezepam. And its only been 2 days! Its such a relief to know that there truly is something that can help you to relax and not worry and obsess about "do i feel real"


Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm happy to hear that. But please, take care and be on guard for everything related to meds. I'm not trying to scare you but you always need to pay attantion to how it affacts you, if it's the right med for you and the right does, etc. Well, you are already doing it I guess, i'm just ccrraazzyyy lol nevermind I'm feeling weird right now


----------

